# Guess that fish



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok I caught a couple of these today down at GMR. I know that you're probably going to tell me that it's a smallmouth, but it just didn't look like one. The eyes were bright red and the mouth was thick. Sorry for the crappy phone camera pictures.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Could be a type of rock bass.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

ummm...yep...I'm going to tell you that's a smallmouth.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to tell you the same. Smallmouth! I've seen several with red around the eyes.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

im not going to tell u anything u already know the answer


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

I knew everybody was going to day that. It just didn't look like the regular smallmouth. Something was different about it. I'm probably just trying to convince myself that I discovered a new type of fish. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

at that size....looks like BAIT to me!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I've caught some just like that
here is a smallmouth I caught on the sandusky it has red eyes








You can tell by the jaw/lip how far it goes back


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

we caught a bunch in twincreek with red eyes


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

yep- smallmouth.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

A little better picture


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

Smallie, maybe it's eyes are red from smashin' those crawdads out of the rocks!


----------



## Zfishman (Aug 29, 2006)

I keep a Kentucky Fish Identifier PDF file on my computer that has great pictures and info on midwest fish. It identifies one of the smallmouth's nicknames as the redeyed bass, so the red eyes are probably more common than we think.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a no brainer. 'Ol bronze back. Most of the smallies I catch have red eyes.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The majority I catch have red eyes as well like this one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

:T Look's like a smallmouth mated rock bass or something??? :T


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

its a musky


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

leftfordead88 said:


> its a musky


Are you crazy? It is definitely a black crappie.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

ya sure it aint one of them Ohio freshwater sharks?


----------



## Santa2ya (Oct 1, 2007)

Those red eyes are from the recycled alcohol upstream.


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

caught alot of those in harbors off the ohio river... I think they are largemouth that have evolved and lost the stripe, mainly do to lack of cover in the ohio and different spawing so the stripes not needed. red prob is toxic. eerie. they are really fiesty though


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

^ lol I hope scawford is joking


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

"Inch for inch, and pound for pound, the gamest fish that swims." From Book of the Black bass, by James Henshall, nearly a hundred years ago i think.

My favorite fish!


----------

